

Clever Copywriting is Killing Your Marketing Message - jamesclouser
http://www.jamesclouser.com/clever-copywriting-is-killing-your-marketing-message/

======
solistice
Gospel.

Imagine you're face to face selling. It's actually easier than copywriting
since you have a better feedback cycle (oh god, prospect seems disinterested).

You're in a mall. People are strolling around, and you have your booth
standing in the middle, trying to hustle your product. A lot of people look at
your booth (impressions), but only a couple stop by (clicks). You try to go
the creative route. Here's some of the things you made sure of.

1\. Your booth is designed like a tank. It could withstand a lot of people,
and a lot of product. That did cost you a pretty penny, but it'll be worth it.

2\. It's designed completely in flat design. How amazing is that? Of course
the designer wasn't cheap, but it'll be worth it, because he's a creative
genius.

3\. You read somewhere that a sales persuasion shouldn't be long, not longer
than a minute (1 page). Else people will stop listening, and rejection hurts
(your ego). So even if people want to hear more, you cut them short.

4\. Your sales presentation is literary award worthy. Almost all your words
are eloquently selected, but none of the people that come by your stand seem
to understand them.

5\. In order for your prospects to know what they're getting, you add a lot of
the technical specs to what you're saying. This toaster has a capacity of 4
slices and a power output of 1500W. It's controlled by an ATXmega2048SU and a
XILINX Spartan 3 FPGA and has an integrated touch screen...you never really
get past that point because most people leave.

So all considered, you have the perfect booth. Why the hell is noone buying?

